# Mid month bleeding



## jogger123 (May 26, 2011)

Hi girls.

I have been bleeding on CD13, CD14 and spotting on CD15. CBFM says I am still at medium, waiting for my high hopefully on CD 16. Has anyone else had bleeding just before ovulation? 

I am very depressed at lack of available time in bed with hubby as bleeding is a HUGE turn off!

Thanks girls

Jogger

x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Jogger I think that spotting a day or two before ovulation is ok something to do with the drop of oestrogen  if it last anymore or is heavy get the doctor to check you out.


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Jogger,

Spotting, rather than full on bleeding, can actually be a good sign around ovulation - could be the egg getting ready to rupture from the follicle.  Make the most of it if you can and get baby dancing!xxx


----------

